# Yamaha 828 Govenor Problems



## DANM (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, I just purchased a Yamaha 828 that when started it surges constantly. I cleaned the carb throughly & no improvement. The governor linkage looks funny compared to my 624, when it's not running the throttle is wide open as is the governor, is this normal. I was wondering if anyone had a picture of the governor linkage so I could compare them. The 828 seems to be running very Rich as it burns the eyes. So is this the reason for the surge or is the surge because the idle speed & governor speed is not set right?

DANM


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

DANM said:


> The 828 seems to be running very Rich as it burns the eyes. So is this the reason for the surge or is the surge because the idle speed & governor speed is not set right?
> DANM


 I will be of only partial help as I don't own Yamahas but if it's running rich I would first check if the choke is stuck slightly on and if it's not the case then try to lean it with the carb needle although most who come here with carb problems is mostly due to being lean because the carb got dirty.
Good Luck


----------



## DANM (Jan 9, 2012)

*Yamaha 828 running rich/Govenor Issues FIXED*

Just thought I would let everyone know what I found on my newly purchased Yamaha YS828W not wanting to idle, Govenor lever not speeding up engine when on High. The person I purchased this from said he had his mechanic who worked on motorcycles go through the carb & clean/set it. 
What I found was the main jet could not be removed as someone stripped the slot so a straight blade screwdriver won't work. The carb had signs of water & it doesn't want to idle down & when I turn the mixture screw I can turn it all the way in & carb still runs. So I'm waiting for new carb & parts for old carb to arrive before I tackle removing the main jet with an extractor. I received the new carb & installed, but I thought the linkage to governor wasn't right as the lower large spring was going to the upper hole on the Main speed lever behind the muffler. 
This was holding the carb linkage at wide open throttle. 
This & the mixture screw being turned in all the way & still running is why it smelled so rich. I looked at the part diagram & it shows the spring going to lower hole parallel to where it was attached on the governor linkage. Moving the spring there allowed the Main throttle lever to close the carb to idle position. Now it changes throttle speed as it should. Still haven't received the new main jet as it's on Back order. Had to do some Mcgivering to the throttle lever to keep it in Full throttle position as it wanted to keep sliding back to low speed. But now all is well & waiting for snow to try it out. Needed something bigger than my 624 for a large drive & neighbors drives.


----------



## bfc45 (Feb 10, 2015)

I have an old YS828 that surges when started, once warm and working its a brutte and the surging goes away. In fact idles rather nice. My only fuel problem is the throttle keeps wanting to go back to idle. Acts like it may be loose or something. I really like the machine has given me 27 yr of reliable service. No major parts change other then oil, one spark plug and 2 sets of skid shoes. the second set I had the welder at work hard face and still using them, about 5 yrs+.


----------



## Maxi5566 (Dec 3, 2018)

DANM said:


> *Yamaha 828 running rich/Govenor Issues FIXED*
> 
> Just thought I would let everyone know what I found on my newly purchased Yamaha YS828W not wanting to idle, Govenor lever not speeding up engine when on High. The person I purchased this from said he had his mechanic who worked on motorcycles go through the carb & clean/set it.
> What I found was the main jet could not be removed as someone stripped the slot so a straight blade screwdriver won't work. The carb had signs of water & it doesn't want to idle down & when I turn the mixture screw I can turn it all the way in & carb still runs. So I'm waiting for new carb & parts for old carb to arrive before I tackle removing the main jet with an extractor. I received the new carb & installed, but I thought the linkage to governor wasn't right as the lower large spring was going to the upper hole on the Main speed lever behind the muffler.
> ...


Hi,

i know it’s an old post, butI have the same problem as you(I can turn the mixture screw all the way and it stills runs AND the throttle lever also slides from full throttle (3600-3800rpm) to mid throttle (3000).

what did you do to fix these problems?


----------

